# your character as a boss battle



## ben909 (Jun 27, 2022)

an extension of the boss music thread, if your character here was a boss in some game, what would their fight be, can include music , and even dungeon levels you have to pass to get to the boss fight


please no god modeing, but darksouls/elden ring difficulty levels are fine


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 27, 2022)

Dunno about music (Juno Reactor type of track?...) but an evil shaman at the end of a jungle & tribal themed level would suit me pretty well!


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Jun 27, 2022)

uhh
well im not a furry and my current ocs are kind of lame and i cant think of a boss theme for them

and since my fictotypes the closest thing i go to a furry in general-
heres his theme (technically. me and all my friends consider it his)


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 27, 2022)

I actually draw bosses and they would likely be supremely difficult if I ever put them in anything.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 27, 2022)

Three-stage battle at the end of a very hostile digital realm.

First stage is his base form, his main attacks being digital traps and computer code guns.

Second is the small version of his mutated form, his main attacks being virus clouds and tentacle/cord stabs.

Final phase is the kaiju-size version of his mutated form, where the boss arena starts falling apart.  No more virus clouds, but a lot more enraged slamming with hands, feet, tentacles, and even wings.

Obviously a late-game boss.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 27, 2022)

ben909 said:


> an extension of the boss music thread, if your character here was a boss in some game, what would their fight be, can include music , and even dungeon levels you have to pass to get to the boss fight
> 
> 
> please no god modeing, but darksouls/elden ring difficulty levels are fine



Oh I'd be a hit-and-run boss, for sure! Empty room when you arrive expecting to find me, but trapped as bars seal the room behind you, alone with my portals appearing randomly whenever I attack before quickly diving into another to disappear...and the player would have to figure out my pattern to predict where I'll strike before I vanish again. A combination of observation, reflexes to dodge random swipes from "nowhere", and tricking the trickster.

As for the music...arabic trap music. Nice and bass-y with a good thump like a heartbeat getting faster as the tension mounts...


----------

